

The Lords must vote against May's plan to strip Britons of their citizenship - lucaspiller
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/mar/17/lords-theresa-may-strip-britons-citizenship

======
sentenza
The UK vehemently opposed the EU Charter of Fundamental Rights, in the end
opting out of it, so UK ex-citizens can't even sue against their state
disowning them.

------
coderzach
Cool hack! We don't want to spy on, torture, or indefinitely detain _our own
citizens_. So just stop them from being citizens, moral crisis averted.

------
jlockfre
She trains at my gym. I might spark up a conversation with her on this while
we're on the mats stretching.

------
cafard
American here: how much power does the House of Lords have in the matter? I
should have thought only a delaying one.

~~~
lucaspiller
Pretty much. Once a bill has been approved by the House of Commons they can
only reject a bill, but it can be reintroduced later once modified. In this
case it serves as a measure for delaying quickly rushed through bills that
weren't clearly understood, and bringing them into public light.

Although the Lords aren't elected, their power is more of an advisory role.
They can't introduce or kill bills on their own. Also unlike politicians they
don't have to worry about keeping their respective parties happy.

------
contulluipeste
I don't get this "punishment more primitive than torture" nuance. It may be
inconvenient (for people born somewhere outside U.K. to loose an inherited
citizenship), but isn't a stretch to call that a "punishment"?

~~~
contulluipeste
Any arguments along with the down-vote?

